# ~My 3 months old GSD posing for the camera~



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

This is my new puppy Ace, He is three months old and already posing for the camera :wild:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: Adorable


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cute cute !


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Definitely cute overload here.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking pup. you might want to clip 
his nails (good luck, :headbang.


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

Aww he's really cute...love the 3rd picture. :wub:


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for your comments!
Is it okay to cut his nails at that age?


----------

